# Can I convert my Italian license to a Canadian one?



## WildlifeMan (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi guys!
it's nice to meet you here.
I have a problem that I can't solve from Italy.
I and my family are moving to Manitoba Canada in september as permanent residence for job opportunities.
There is someone here that can help me to underestand if I can convert my italian driver license with this new agreement to Italy-Canada ? Or I have to get a new license once in Manitoba. 

Thank you so much


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wrong topic where you post this, but the answer:
https://www.mpi.mb.ca/en/DL/DL/Identity/pages/foreign-dl.aspx

Short: you can drive up to 3 months with your valid Italian license. Within 3 months, you need to get the Manitoba one
EXCEPTION: If you are a citizen of the Austria, France, Germany, Isle of Man, Northern Ireland, Republic of South Korea, Switzerland, United Kingdom, or the U.S.A. (including its territories) you may exchange your valid driver’s licence for a Manitoba Driver’s Licence without taking a written test or a road test.


----------



## WildlifeMan (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you EVH for your answer.
But I found a link on internet from the Government of Canada page. It is talking about an agreement to Italiy and Canada for Driver's Licenses. I can't post it for now, I just have posted 1 post so I can't post links for now.
There is someone that know anything about that ?

Thank you anyway


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Drivers license is a provincial matter, so I would go by the official information of the province you are residing in. 
As far as I can see, Italy is not one of the countries that has a reciprocal agreement:
https://www.mpi.mb.ca/en/DL/DL/Pages/New-to-Manitoba.aspx 

It can be different from province to province. For example, here in Ontario, I could exchange my Belgian license for an Ontario one because there is an agreement between both authorities. But if I had moved to Manitoba, that would not have been the case. Doesn't make a lot of sense, but it's the way it is. Government logic? ;-)


----------

